# Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

Moin Moin ,

_*Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen am 5.5.2007*_
http://img62.*ih.us/img62/7033/spanferkelmichagn2.jpg
Es soll ein Belly Boot Treffen mit einem geselligen Spanferkelessen am *5.5.2007 *für Anfänger und Profis werden  
*Teilnehmerzahl *: min.15
*Teilnehmerzahl *: min.15 – max.40 Teilnehmer
*Meldeschluss *: 25. April 2007
*Unkostenbeitrag* : 28,00 €
*Treffpunkt* : Angelladen „Angeltreff“ in Neustadt *7 Uhr*
*Zielfisch* : Hornhecht ,Dorsch , Plattfische
*Wo* : Neustädter Bucht
*Wer* : Jeder der ein Belly Boot hat und in Besitz 
eines gültigen Jahresfischereinscheines ist
*Higliht* : Buttlöffelvorführung mit 
Sven Matthiesen fällt wegen Krankheit aus
*Spanferkelessen im Hotel Wiesenhof *
*Thombola* mit Preisen von DAM, Rhon Thompson,Zebco
Angeltreff Neustadt, Hotel Wiesenhof,Askari Raisdorf
*Regeln*

1. Fischereirechtliche Bestimmung ( Mindesmaße, Umgang mit dem Fisch etc. ) sind einzuhalten
2. Handy dabei der Sicherheit wegen
3. Anweisung sind zu befolgen 
Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln führen zum Ausschluss von der Veranstaltung ohne Kostenrückerstattung
*Zeitplan​**7 Uhr* :Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des 
Strandes
*8 Uhr* : Beginn des ersten Durchganges
*12 Uhr *: Mittagspause mit warmer 
Mahlzeit und Getränken
*13 Uhr *: Beginn des zweiten Durschganges
*16 Uhr:* Ende des Angelns und verstauen 
der Gerätschaften
*18 Uhr *: Treffen zum Spanferkelessen im
Hotel Wiesenhof , Eutin
Tombola ( Echolot, Rute und Gutschein vom 
Askari Angelladen aus Raisdorf u.a)
nebst gemütlichem Ausklang des Tages
*Anmeldung:*
Bekanntgabe der E-Mailadresse wegen Übermittlung der Bankdaten bitte PN an mich .
Für Übernachtungen bitte an www.hotel-wiesenhof-eutin.de wenden und dran denken , Bordies erhalten 10 % Rabatt auf die Zimmerpreise  

Eine Teilnahme nur am Ferkelessen (kostet leider 15,50 € pro Person )könnte durchaus möglich sein zumal schon 4 Personen angefragt haben 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael






*Teilnehmer Belly Boot :*
01.goeddoek
02.Regina
03.AFS-Beckmann Angeltreff Neustadt
04. Lovefield1
05.theactor (was freu ich mich das es endlich mal klappt)
06.SCHMADTKO
07.MichaelB
08.Twister Bine
09.Sascha
10..sundvogel
11.Meeresangler-Schwerin
12.dorschminister
13.Jolly
14.de Michi
15.MikeFish
16.Locke
17.dat_geit
18.Laggo ( watt freu ich mich das es doch noch geklappt hat )
19. Jürgen Harms Freunde von von Roman64
20. Tatjana Harms Freundin von Roman64
21 karpfenfuttzi
22.mschulz
23. Dirk von mschulz
24. Roman64 (Forum S-H)
25. Sven Benthien Angeltreff Neustadt
26. Sven Benthien Angeltreff Neustadt
27.Menossa
28. Siegfried Boldt (Anmeldung per Mail)
29.Heggi
30. Christoph BenthienAngeltreff Neustadtbar am Strand bezahlt 
31. Marcovon ChristophAngeltreff Neustadt bar am Strand bezahlt 
32. Sven Benthien Angeltreff Neustadt








wer so eingefärbt ist hat schon überwiesen
Unter Vorbehalt und vielleicht als "Hofberichterstatter und Bilderknipser" Brösel


Teilnehmer Ferkelessen  :
Frau von Heggi
Thomas9904
Franz
AlBundy
Gerstmichel mit 2 EW und 2 Kiddis


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Super, Micha #h 


Dann trag mal gleich 2 Personen aus OL in die Liste ein. Wir freuen uns schon riessig #6 #6 #6


----------



## djoerni (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

dabei#6


----------



## Nordangler (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

auch dabei.

Sven


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

so - und jetzt: Festhalten! 
Ich schreibe einen unüblichen Text:
ICH BIN DABEI! :vik: 

Zumindest aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach!
Sollte sich das doch noch ändern (liegt nicht wirklich in meiner Hand) weiss ich das aber spätestens 6 Wochen vorher.

Eine BB-Treff-*ZU*sage! Ich lächle dümmlich!  

|wavey: zusagetor


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Feine Sache !!:m #6 

Sind nur BB´s zugelassen??


----------



## Schlammspringer (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Mahlzeit#h 

Wo das mit dem Kleinboot treffen so super war, will ich auch bei der BB Regatta dabei sein!|rolleyes 

Bitte eintragen !!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

ich bin (voraussichtlich) auch dabei - wenn Tractor fährt  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so ich hab mal ne Liste angehängt mit den Teilnehmern 
@MikeFish
mit was wolltest Du denn erscheinen ? Du als Urgestein des Belly Bootes , für Dich sollte es schon ne Möglichkeit geben auch ohne Belly wenn die anderen kein Problem damit haben 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Twister Bine (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin moin !

Klasse Michael!
Das wird bestimmt wieder ein lustiger und ereignisreicher Tag.
Ich bin natürlich auch dabei.
Na dann bestell schonmal ein Ferkelchen und sag dem Bauern das er gut füttern soll.Damit es dann im Mai ein richtig schönes großes Ferkel ist.|supergri 
Du weißt ja mein Hunger ist groß.|supergri 
LG Bine#h


----------



## Fischbox (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Shit#q ! Vaddi feiert an dem Tag seinen 70.ten und mit Rücksicht auf eventuelle Erbschaften muss ich da wohl vorstellig werden.
Hab ja aber eh kein Belly mehr#c und das SOT ist dann bestimmt noch nicht meins.


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



> wenn Tractor fährt


Klar! Zu Dir! Dann parken wir alles ins B(äuerlicher)M(ilch)W(agen)-Großmobil und Steffi fährt. Alles klar?|supergri

Ich denke mal, "Belly" umfasst auch alle anderen "Kleinbootselbstantrieb"-Abarten, right?  



> (was freu ich mich das es endlich mal klappt)


Und ich mich erst! :z 

|wavey: theZST


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Wow - middn ächn Schauspieler angeln #a  und im Anschluss ein Bierchen söffeln #g ?

Dascha goil :vik:


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

Wow - middn ächn orginool goeddoek Angeln und im Anschluss ein Bierchen söffeln?! 

Dascha mehr als goil (endlich mal! #6 #6 )

|wavey: ZuSageTor


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

nix da Steffi fährt #d -  hab ich doch irgendwo mal gelesen, dass ein hoher Prozentteil der Angler schon allein deswegen zum Angeln geht weil er weiß, dass die Gattin nicht mitkommt  

Tractor fährt zu mir, dort lädt er sein Geraffel in ein Auto um, und dann fahren wir zum Ferkeln |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
vielleicht können wir ja für Sönke auf der Wiese noch ne kleine Bühne aufbauen damit er für den kulturellen Tatsch des Treffens sorgen kann  wäre doch was oder ?:q :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Watfischer84 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsens Kapitäne

Da bin ich dabei, das is prima. Viva... |supergri 

So'n legger Ferkel schmackofatzen, geniale Idee. 

Sehr schön Micha, klingt wieder mal nach ner menge spass.


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



			
				eutinhechthorn schrieb:
			
		

> wäre doch was oder ?


ABGELEHNT!  
Ich konzentriere mich aufs Angeln, Ex-Ferkel-Vernichten und Spassss haben #6 

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin Steffen ,
supie dann trag ich Dich gleich mal mit ein |supergri |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> ABGELEHNT!
> ...



Recht haste , Spaß wollen wir haben ,Kultur haben wir jeden Tag genug |supergri 

Micha


----------



## Watfischer84 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Danke. 

Vielleicht bring ich noch nen "nichtbordie" Kollegen mit, wenn das geht? 
Er möchte sich in den nächsten tagen auch ne Gummiente zulegen.
Könnt mir vorstellen dass das auch was für ihn währe.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HMMMMM...

D A B E I ! ! ! 

grüße

mirco


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Lachsbrötchen schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Vielleicht bring ich noch nen "nichtbordie" Kollegen mit, wenn das geht?
> 
> Könnt mir vorstellen dass das auch was für ihn währe.



Klar geht das :q :q 

@Boot angler
supie mirco freu mich druff :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## de Mischi (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin! 

Ist zwar noch in weiter Ferne, aber ich sag mal ganz unverbindlich: dabei!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

@ hornhechteutin

Wäre gerne mit meinem aufblasbarem Luft-Kajak dabei.
Vielleicht ausserhalb der Wertung aber dabei wäre ich gaaaaanz bestimmt.
Mal sehen was die Kollegen dazu sagen und wie sich das alles noch entwickelt?#h 

Werden Sicherungsboote dabei sein?


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,


de Mischi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist zwar noch in weiter Ferne, aber ich sag mal ganz unverbindlich: dabei!



super freut mich ungemein :q 

@Franz16
vielen vielen Dank das Du das Bild für mich reingesetzt hast,so sieht es doch viel besser aus :vik: :vik: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


MikeFish schrieb:


> @ hornhechteutin
> 
> Wäre gerne mit meinem aufblasbarem Luft-Kajak dabei.
> Vielleicht ausserhalb der Wertung aber dabei wäre ich gaaaaanz bestimmt.
> Mal sehen was die Kollegen dazu sagen und wie sich das alles noch entwickelt?#h


also ich hab damit kein Problem und da es ja kein Preisangeln ist und damit es auch keine Wertung gibt kannste auch nicht rausfallen :q 


> Werden Sicherungsboote dabei sein ?



auf jeden Fall . Ich möchte mir der Anzahl von Leuten von Wasser weggehen mit denen ich zum angeln gegangen bin

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Watfischer84 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



> Klar geht das :q :q


 
Super, ich sag die Tage bescheid.

Na siehste, so schnell sind die min. 15 Teilnehmer erreicht.
Ging ja fix.


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

war aber nicht anders zu erwarten von wegen Mindestteilnehmerzahl  ist ja auch ein echter Anreiz und so in der Form noch nicht dagewesen #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Watfischer84 (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Dachte ich mir schon. #6 

Am Freitag kann hab ich leider keine Zeit mitzupaddeln.  
Du erwähntest ja das du/ihr los wolltet.


----------



## dat_geit (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber melde ich mich natürlich auch an, obwohl ich ja zum Orga Team gehöre und daher mit nem Sicherungsboot schippere.:vik:


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

IS SCHON MAI?! #6 

|wavey:


----------



## Locke (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

watt?? watt?? watt?
Mindestteilnehmerzahl?
Ist die schon erreicht?

Bitte mal mit eintackern! Möönsch, das ja geil! Insbesondere wenn der Sö und MB fahren, dann brauch ich mir ja überhaupt keine Gedanken machen!

Büdde mal schnell mit auf die Liste.
Habe mir extra n Eintrag in den Kalender gesetzt, morgen kommt der Eintrag beim Chef!

Sö + MB #6
Find ich spitze! :q


ABER, gibbets auch Fisch aufm Grill?
Bin Vedschi 

Gruss Locke


----------



## MichaelB (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

@Löckchen: für Dich wird Micha bestimmt die Hecke schneiden  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hi,



			
				ichlachmichtotB schrieb:
			
		

> @Löckchen: für Dich wird Micha bestimmt die Hecke schneiden


 
Locke wird die Begonien vom Balkon grasen; oder einen selbstgefangenen Salmo-Leo vertilgen: GOIL! 

@BegonienLock: MAX is 40: Du bist wohl DRIN! #6 #6 
@deBellyBoot-dannmalMisch: das glaub ich erst, wenn ich's sehe  

|wavey:


----------



## djoerni (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

wie siehts denn  mit übernachtung/frühstück aus? bleibt die masse anner kyste und bevölkert mit zelten michaels garten oder fahrt ihr alle zurück??? alternativ könnte man ja ne zeltfete in pelzerhaken aufm campingplatz mit ner runde brandungsangeln  und ein paar gertsenkaltschalen vernichten verbinden.


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

und das aus meinem Munde: Brandungs-Gammeln - Nein Danke  
Nach einem Tag auf See ist einem in der Regel nach allem Möglichen nicht, vor allem nicht nach Untermaßigen Dorschen verangeln #h 

Ich habe meinen Fahrer, der freut sich schon  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@FaulB: 





> Ich habe meinen Fahrer, der freut sich schon


Ich habe auch einen Fahrer ... aber ob Locke sich freut  weiss ich nich... 

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @FaulB:
> Ich habe auch einen Fahrer ... aber ob Locke sich freut  weiss ich nich...
> ...



Öhm, haben wir alle denselben Fahrer?  Das passt doch kaum alles in den Käfer?! Sonst fahre ich bei Andreas mit, der meldet sich ja die Tage hoffentlich auch noch an  



theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter, ich werd' dir so einen vorpaddeln, dass du auf meiner Welle surfst! |rolleyes
Wir werden alle jämmerlich ertrinken *schauder*


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

Tractor hat da was verkehrt verstanden, er fährt mitnichten im Wok mit, sondern hat statt dessen die Ehre, den Bayrischen Löwen in Rekordzeit die Autobahn hochbrüllen zu lassen :g 
Wehe wenn nicht...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



> Autobahn hochbrüllen zu lassen :g
> Wehe wenn nicht...


 
Der Hinweg geht klar! :q 



			
				wirwerdenalleertrinkenmisch schrieb:
			
		

> der meldet sich ja die Tage hoffentlich auch noch an


 
Das wäre natürlich WELT! 



			
				FederMisch schrieb:
			
		

> Alter, ich werd' dir so einen vorpaddeln, dass du auf meiner Welle surfst! |rolleyes


MUHAHAAA! Bevor Mister Fliegengewicht jemals eine Welle fabriziert, wird MasterB wieder _überzeugter_ Brandungsgammler  

Übrigens: IS SCHON MAI? Freu mich schon!! 

|wavey:


----------



## de Mischi (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Das wäre natürlich WELT!



Druckst du das Thema aus und schickst 'ne Taube auf die Reise?
Hab schon länger nix mehr von Andreas gehört, vermute sein Modem streikt evtl.?!  



			
				dooftor schrieb:
			
		

> MUHAHAAA! Bevor Mister Fliegengewicht jemals eine Welle fabriziert, wird MasterB wieder _überzeugter_ Brandungsgammler



Technik, Sönke. Ich sag nur Technik! Kennst du Flipper? Der is' nix gegen den roten Baron auf'm Wasser


----------



## MichaelB (16. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,





Möchtemaleinautofahrentor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> Der Hinweg geht klar! :q


Schon, den fahre ich ja auch -  für Dich ist der Rückweg reserviert und eingetragen   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## JosiHH (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

nach so vielen OT-Beiträgen jetzt mal was sachliches (bevor das hier noch zugemacht wird|supergri )

Ich bin dabei...

Nun zurück zur Fahrer- und Wellen-Diskussion:
- wer nimmt mich mit?
- wetten, bei meiner Verdrängung mach ich die größte Welle?

Josi


----------



## Nordangler (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Nur der Vollständigkeit halber melde ich mich natürlich auch an, obwohl ich ja zum Orga Team gehöre und daher mit nem Sicherungsboot schippere.:vik:



Da muß ich mich ja auch mit anschließen. Habe mein Aluboot unterm Arsch, damit die Vorführung auch auf dem Wasser gemacht werden kann.


Sven


----------



## matzespatze (17. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Wenn noch Platz ist, bin ich auch gern dabei!
Du kannst mich mit eintragen.
Grüsse aus Bremen


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
supie das Euch die Kombi Belly Boot und Ferkelessen so gut gefällt und hab gerade in die Liste unsere 2 Neuanmeldungen JosiHH und matzespatzi eingetragen :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## carassius (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo micha!

Ich wäre gerne auch dabei!
Das wär denn meine Ostsee Jungfernfahrt...|rotwerden


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



carassius schrieb:


> Hallo micha!
> 
> Ich wäre gerne auch dabei!
> Das wär denn meine Ostsee Jungfernfahrt...|rotwerden


 
Crachius :vik: alte "Säule" das wäre doch der Kracher  
würd mich freuen wenn du dabei bist, dann kriegst auch endlich mal deine "Taufe" wa...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Kurze Zwischenfrage: Seit wann gibt es denn nen Angelladen in Raisdorf? Und wo dort soll der sein?


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Habe grade meine Termine gecheckt und kann endlich mal bei was dabei sein. Evt. bringe ich nochmal was für die Kiddies mit.

Gruß Uli


----------



## mschulz (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Soviel ich weiß, macht am 01.02.07 in Raisdorf "ASKARI" einen Laden auf. Da wo mal LIDL drin war, also bei Kloppi und Riepen auf der Ecke... Weiß ich auch erst seit gestern.

Zum Belly-Boat-Treffen: Ich bin mit einem Kollegen dabei. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, MUSS man ja nicht zwingend Bordie sein ( So wie mein Kollege )!?

@Michael: Muß ich dir noch separat meine email mitteilen? Bin erst seit gerade eben Bordie-Mitglied, desshalb muß ich mal nachfragen... Danke!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Obi Wan (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo,
hätte da auch noch was am 3.3 schaut mal nach unter Forellenhof Rünthe bei Google
das soll nur zum spass werden denke ich mal die ersten NRW Belly-Boat meisterschafft im 5 Kampf denke wird lustig.
Mfg Dirk


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin Martin,


mschulz schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, macht am 01.02.07 in Raisdorf "ASKARI" einen Laden auf. Da wo mal LIDL drin war, also bei Kloppi und Riepen auf der Ecke... Weiß ich auch erst seit gestern.
> 
> Zum Belly-Boat-Treffen: Ich bin mit einem Kollegen dabei. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, MUSS man ja nicht zwingend Bordie sein ( So wie mein Kollege )!?
> 
> ...



Super das Du dabei bist , die anderen klar auch :q , und das mit Deinem Kumpel ist richtig so . Es können auch nicht Boardis dran teilnehmen und wer möchte kann seine bessere Hälfte auch zum Ferkelessen nachkommen lassen . Richtig ist auch das ich von JEDEM per PN seine Mailadresse brauche damit ich die Bankverbindung zwecks Überweisung der 28 € brauche . Keine Angst , die gehen erst im März raus :q .So ich trage mal die 4  neuen Paddler und Ferkelverspeiser ein :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## mschulz (18. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

OK. Mein Kumpel heißt Dirk... Zwecks Übersicht  

Wofür steht PN??


----------



## Malte (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



mschulz schrieb:


> OK. Mein Kumpel heißt Dirk... Zwecks Übersicht
> 
> Wofür steht PN??



Private Nachricht


----------



## carassius (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Crachius :vik: alte "Säule" das wäre doch der Kracher
> würd mich freuen wenn du dabei bist, dann kriegst auch endlich mal deine "Taufe" wa...
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Alles klar du Natter???:vik: Wollen wir uns am 05.05 nicht in Lübeck treffen und dann zusammen Hochfahren zweck´s Spritkosten teilung?



Ich freu mich schon auf mein ersten Belly Drill....(`s):q

@Hornhechteutin

PN ist raus!


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


carassius schrieb:


> @Hornhechteutin
> 
> PN ist raus!



und ist angekommen und ausgedruckt|supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Dabei !!!


Gruss Stephan


----------



## AlBundy (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsen, ## 

wie mit Michael schon kurz besprochen sag ich unter Vorbehalt zu. Muß schauen, was rauskommt! 

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen 'ne Menge Spaß! :vik:


----------



## Nordangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Reichlich Anmeldungen!! Saubere Sache.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,


Nordangler schrieb:


> Reichlich Anmeldungen!! Saubere Sache.
> 
> Sven



Jupp Sven und ich freu mich schon drauf :q . Die Liste hab ich auch schon gerade auf den neusten Stand gebracht :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Lumberjack (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo an alle!
Das ist ja goil.Ich sage nur eins ich bin dabei !!!:vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 

Bis dann Lumbi


----------



## Nordangler (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Erst einmall willkommen hier im Board.
Und natürlich eine Menge Fun wünsche ich dir.

Sven


----------



## AlBundy (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsen,

was ist denn nun mit den Jungs und Mädels vom LSFV? #c 
Ich denk die Begeisterung ist so groß??? :g 
Was zählt ist VOLLBLUT! #h


----------



## dat_geit (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Alter Schwede, Al.....du lebst.......bei uns rockt die Bude noch.
Wir sind jede freie Minute derzeit an der Stör und geben da noch mal richtig Gas, bevor die Schonzeit uns auch dort einschläfert.

Lass mal von die hören und bald hab ich auch wieder die Gummiente unterm Hintern.......


Andy


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so hab die Liste mal auf den neusten Stand gebracht und hab ein paar Kontakte knüpfen können damit wir ein paar tolle Preise für die Tombola bekommen |supergri .

@AlBundy
das kommt noch Rene´s Belly Entjungferung steht bevor . Ihm fehlt nur noch ne Watthose dann geht es los |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reppi (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Ich könnte auch mal wieder nen Schwein über´m Bauch kraulen....DABEI...


----------



## theactor (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



			
				PPiRe schrieb:
			
		

> ....DABEI...


 
*WELTKLASSE* #6 #6


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> *WELTKLASSE* #6 #6



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen Sönke . Watt freu ich mich das der Kleine mitmacht also schnell in die Liste eintragen damit er es sich nicht anders überlegt |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

wer war noch Reppi... #c  |kopfkrat 

Schön, dass es den Ditschiländer Zanderdieb noch gibt #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Jau dann kann ich mich auch endlich mal zu Wort melden. Freu mich total auf das Event und auf Michas Ferkel..... 

War mit Sicherheit die richtige Entscheidung, mich anzumelden. Dann kann ich endlich mal wieder alte Bekannt treffen. Micha wir müssen noch mal Tele......


----------



## Reppi (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



> Watt freu ich mich das der Kleine mitmacht also schnell in die Liste eintragen damit er es sich nicht anders überlegt


Der Kleine wird Dir mal zeigen, wie man mit dat Belly angelt... 
Aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wachsen Deine Beine doch noch mehr nach innen, als bei mir !!!!|rolleyes 

@MB&Sönke&Pasi
Freu mich auch Euch mal wieder in Axcion zu sehn !


----------



## goeddoek (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Cool :vik: 

Reppi is ook dorbi #6  Denn kann ja neets dortegen gaan  :q :q


----------



## Louis (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Bei soviel Prominenz...dabei...

bis dahin ist mein Bau fertig und ich bin reif fürs Wasser ubd für ein paar Bierchen...


Cu 


Louis


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Louis schrieb:


> Bei soviel Prominenz...dabei...
> 
> bis dahin ist mein Bau fertig und ich bin reif fürs Wasser ubd für ein paar Bierchen...
> 
> ...


 
Louis...
deshalb bist du so lange nicht im MePo gewesen wa...
was ist mit den island bildern 

würd mich freuen wenn du dabei bist...

grüße

mirco


----------



## theactor (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hi,



> würd mich freuen wenn du dabei bist...


 
ich mich auch - sollte ich den Mann doch tatsächlich endlich mal *live* kennenlernen?! #6 

|wavey: tor


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich mich auch - sollte ich den Mann doch tatsächlich endlich mal *live* kennenlernen?! #6
> 
> |wavey: tor



Ist ein feiner Kerl Sönke der Louis oder auch "Grillsklave" genannt :q :q .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Louis (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es gibt mich nur virtuell, wer glaubt micht gesehen zu haben, der leidet an einer gestörten Phantasie


----------



## Louis (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> 
> Ist ein feiner Kerl Sönke der Louis oder auch "Grillsklave" genannt :q :q .
> ...



Michael, lass mann, der Sönke und ich, wir sind zwei alte Bekannte. Wir haben uns so ca. schon 150 mal zum angeln verabredet und sind für solche events erstmal Feuer und Flamme und sagen dann doch wieder meistens ab.#c ..wöfür es natürlich tausende von Gründen gibt.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Louis schrieb:


> Michael, lass mann, der Sönke und ich, wir sind zwei alte Bekannte. Wir haben uns so ca. schon 150 mal zum angeln verabredet und sind für solche events erstmal Feuer und Flamme und sagen dann doch wieder meistens ab.#c ..wöfür es natürlich tausende von Gründen gibt.


 
naaaa, das will ich aber hier nicht hören, gell!!!!!#d 
wäre doch schade wenn wir das nicht zusammen "durchstehen" würden...
könnten ja ne "fahrgemeinschaft" machen...
meine nummer müsstest du ja noch haben, oder???

grüße

mirco

ps: was ist eigentlich mit den ISLAND bildern im MePo??
warte immernoch ganz ungeduldig auf die "upper" für meinen "sommernachtstraum" (siehe signatur)


----------



## Louis (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Boot angler schrieb:


> naaaa, das will ich aber hier nicht hören, gell!!!!!#d
> wäre doch schade wenn wir das nicht zusammen "durchstehen" würden...
> könnten ja ne "fahrgemeinschaft" machen...
> meine nummer müsstest du ja noch haben, oder???
> ...



Bist nicht vergessen, mein Gutster. Ich habe aber zur Zeit gar keinen Kopf für nixmehr. In ca. drei Wochen ist Einzug und noch Arbeit für drei Monate.

Ich hab meinen Spezi seither nur ein zwei mal am Telefon gehabt, Wird aber noch. Versprochen.


Louis


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Louis schrieb:


> Bist nicht vergessen, mein Gutster. Ich habe aber zur Zeit gar keinen Kopf für nixmehr. In ca. drei Wochen ist Einzug und noch Arbeit für drei Monate.
> 
> Ich hab meinen Spezi seither nur ein zwei mal am Telefon gehabt, Wird aber noch. Versprochen.
> 
> ...


 
:q #6 :vik: #h


----------



## theactor (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@Louis: diesmal klappts! #6 
Vielleicht ja schon vorher--- zum Heringsangeln  #c 

Ich tät mich jedenfalls - so oder so - riesig freuen! #h 
Sö


----------



## Louis (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @Louis: diesmal klappts! #6
> Vielleicht ja schon vorher--- zum Heringsangeln  #c
> ...



Jau, Heringsangeln könnte klappen. Und ganz nebenbei..kost fast nix und macht die Familie auf Wochen satt:q #6 

Nur kann ich diese Saison nicht als Ausguck dienen, da ich aufm Projekt im schönen Hameln bin. Die Weser dort soll aber Zandertechnisch was hergeben.

Bis denne


Louis


----------



## Heggi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo Micha, 
Ich wollte mich noch ganz offiziell anmelden,und meine Frau wird zum Spanferkelessen dazukommen.:q Wird schon ein schöner Tag werden. Hoffen wir auf schönes Wetter. Bis bald und schöne Grüße Heggi.
PS: habe heute alles für mein Bellyboot vorbereitet, Rutenhalter, Anker usw.


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
das freut mich Heggi , auch das Du Deine Regierung mitbringst :q . Ich hoffe Du hast Ihr die weißen Haare auf Deinen Klamotten erklären können ( das waren Socke und Teddy die sind im Fellwechsel :q ):q :q . Nun muß nur noch um den 24ten das Wetter mitspielen und dann kann es losgehen mit Deiner Belly Entjungferung :q 

Schöne Grüße auch von Claudi und den Wauwies
Micha


----------



## Heggi (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

......das geht los Micha:q :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so von Askari aus Raisdorf sind die versprochenen Sachen für die Tombola eingetroffen :q . Wollte sie Euch nicht vorenthalten :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

Klasse! Wenn mir auch die Spansau (und die Tatsache, endlich mal teilnehmen zu können) als "Anreiz" vollkommen ausreicht  

#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Klasse! Wenn mir auch die Spansau (und die Tatsache, endlich mal teilnehmen zu können) als "Anreiz" vollkommen ausreicht
> 
> #h


Das will ich doch hoffen Sönke :q , der Rest ist nur als Leckerli gedacht :q  . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so langsam füllt sich die Liste |supergri . Jens vom Angeltreff in Neustadt hat auch schon 5 Anmeldungen entgegen genommen |supergri |supergri . Das soll aber bitte nicht diejenigen entmutigen , die eventuell auf die Nachrückerliste kommen könnten , denn meist sagen die einen oder andern noch ab und bevor wir 5 Leute zuhause lassen stocken wir die Teilnehmerzahl eben kurz ein wenig auf |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Du machst mir Angst Michael!!!! Werde bis dato aber immer noch bei dem Event dabei sein.  ;-)

Mal schauen, was man an neuen Boardies kennen lernen wird.


----------



## djoerni (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

so, ich muss mich dann mal wie schon am tele erwähnt abmelden. meine großeltern feiern am samstag goldene hochzeit und das leider nicht in neustadt. wünsch euch allen viel spaß!


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,


djoerni schrieb:


> so, ich muss mich dann mal wie schon am tele erwähnt abmelden. meine großeltern feiern am samstag goldene hochzeit und das leider nicht in neustadt. wünsch euch allen viel spaß!



Schade aber Familie und gerade die Großeltern gehen immer vor . Das mit dem belly Boot angeln machen wir zwei Beide dann zwischen durch mal :q :q 

Micha


----------



## djoerni (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

klar michael! wird gemacht! könnte mir da bei gutem wetter so den kommenden sonntag vorstellen!?


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin .


djoerni schrieb:


> klar michael! wird gemacht! könnte mir da bei gutem wetter so den kommenden sonntag vorstellen!?


Was heißt bei guten Wetter |supergri  ? Ich hab hier 2 Jungfern die schon einen Burggraben ums Belly gelaufen sind so wild sind sie |supergri . Also so wie es aussieht treffen wir uns am Sonntag um 9 Uhr bei Jens und entscheiden dann wohin wir fahren . Also wer Bock hat der kann vorbei schauen und mit paddeln :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## djoerni (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

ich meld mich bei dir wegen sonntag!


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so die Liste wird immer länger |supergri . Hab gerade eine Mail bekommen mit einer Anmeldung |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## AlBundy (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Jungs,

wenn ihr morgen raus fahrt, VIEL ERFOLG!

Ich fröhne morgen meinem neuem zweiten Hobby, meldet euch doch mal zwischendurch wie's so läuft!

Fänge könnt ihr für euch behalten!!! :q


----------



## Louis (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Leute, ich brauche noch nen fahrbaren Untersatz, ein Leihbelly sozusagen, sonst werd ich als Starndläufer ersuchen paroli zu bieten. Also, wer kann mir mit nem Belly aushelfen?

Gruß

Louis


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Louis schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche noch nen fahrbaren Untersatz, ein Leihbelly sozusagen, sonst werd ich als Starndläufer ersuchen paroli zu bieten. Also, wer kann mir mit nem Belly aushelfen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Louis



Vielleicht kann ich Dir helfen Louis |supergri . Hab da einen der muß arbeiten an dem Tag und einen der überlegt noch ob er mit dem Boot oder mit dem Belly dabei sein will |supergri . Sicher ist aber das wir was für Dich finden werden |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Louis schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche noch nen fahrbaren Untersatz, ein Leihbelly sozusagen, sonst werd ich als Starndläufer ersuchen paroli zu bieten. Also, wer kann mir mit nem Belly aushelfen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Louis


 
louis du alte socke, vielleicht kann ich dir mit nem r T U boat aushelfen (also nicht ein UNTERSEE boat, sondern eins in U FORM)
müsste ich aber noch auschecken!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
hatte heute ein nettes Gespräch mit einer überregionalen Anglerzeitschrift/tung und die werden einen Vertreter zwecks Bilder und einem Bericht über unser Event bringen |supergri . Möchte Euch also bitten rasiert,friesiert und mit gewaschenen Ohren am 5.5 aufzuschlagen|supergri |supergri . Hab noch ne Überraschung in Arbeit aber noch ist nichts in trockenen Tüchern |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@HHE: Du machst es aber spannend! #6
Wie ist die überregionale Angelzeitung denn auf das Event gestossen?!

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall schon mal anfangen, mich nicht mehr zu pflegen, die Haare wachsen zu lassen und den Bart nebst darinlebenderKleinstlebewesen zu kultivieren  

#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt gesehen werde zwischen euch :q. Ich werd mir wohl für das Event ein Capy besorgen, dass die Farbe Margenta hat #6#6#6! Dann fall ich wenigstens auf. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt gesehen werde zwischen euch :q. Ich werd mir wohl für das Event ein Capy besorgen, dass die Farbe Margenta hat #6#6#6! Dann fall ich wenigstens auf. Was haltet ihr davon?



mmm könnte gefährlich werden Dennis , Capi in Schweinchenfarbe |supergri ? Nicht das Du als 4te Sau auf dem Grill landest |supergri |supergri 


Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Jajajaaaa... Aber ich glaube, Du solltest Dich in Acht nehmen, da an Dir viel viel viiiel mehr dran ist :q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Jajajaaaa... Aber ich glaube, Du solltest Dich in Acht nehmen, da an Dir viel viel viiiel mehr dran ist :q:q:q


haste auch wieder recht |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Wie sieht das denn aus? Bringt der "Bühnen-Attrak-Tor" seine Maskenbildnerin mit, damit wir auch alle schmuck aussehen ?  |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## AlBundy (2. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall schon mal anfangen, mich nicht mehr zu pflegen, die Haare wachsen zu lassen und den Bart nebst darinlebenderKleinstlebewesen zu kultivieren
> 
> #h


 
:q ...Genau! Und wenn du dann aussiehst wie ein astreines REINHARD MESSNER DOUBLE ist dir die Aufmerksamkeit der Presse gewiss! :vik: 



PS: für alle Kritiker:
ICH hege keinerlei persönliche Feindseligkeiten gegen Herrn Messner!


----------



## Dorschminister (2. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



AlBundy schrieb:


> :q ...Genau! Und wenn du dann aussiehst wie ein astreines REINHARD MESSNER DOUBLE ist dir die Aufmerksamkeit der Presse gewiss! :vik:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Besser noch, die Presse glaubt das der 9.Teil von "Planet der Affen" gedreht wird "Affen beherrschen die Meere" |supergri


----------



## Dorschminister (3. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Micha ich bin auch dabei.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Broesel (4. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsen,
apropos Presse... sollte ich es arbeitstechnisch hinbekommen, werde ich vielleicht, komplett außer Konkurrenz (weil nix Belly... auch nie und nimmer geplant :q ), mal vorbei schauen..bischen dummes Zeugs labern, und das ganze mal fototechnisch festhalten, sprich fototechnisch etwas üben... ob ich der überregionalen Angelpresse paroli bieten kann..|kopfkrat 

Mal sehen, wie ich das gebacken bekomme... aber so ein AB-Event in dieser Größenordnung hat schon was... |uhoh:  Allerdings irgend etwas einplanen kann ich zur Zeit noch gar nix, da arbeitstechnisch das Haus bis Ende April rappeldickelvoll is... auch die Wochenenden....:c  und danach... ist noch offen.... |gr: 

Aber lieber so rum, als keine Arbeit...   Schaun mer mal...#c


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,

@Dorschminister
bist eingetragen und ich freu mich das Du Dich angemeldet hast :vik: 

@Broesel
und über Deine mögliche Anmeldung freu ich mich besonders und das aus purem Eigennutz |supergri . Du könntest dann unser persönlicher Unterwasserknipser spielen |supergri . Wer macht über oder unter Wasser bessere Bilder als Du Jörg :vik: .

@all
ich hab gestern das Echolot getestet dessen Schwesterteil wir als Tombola Preis von Askari gestiftet bekommen haben . Ich kann nur sagen , wer das gewinnt kann sich jetzt schon freuen |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Wäre auch gern dabei.....


----------



## Reisender (7. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



karpfenfuttzi schrieb:


> Wäre auch gern dabei.....


 
Na wenn dir ein Apfel im Mund steht, dann Melde dich doch an !!!!#h #h #h #h #h 

Sorry !!! :k


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (7. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Ein echter Scherzkeks....Wie war das nochmal????? Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten ,:r oder? Das sollte eigentlich eine Anmeldung darstellen! Die Frage war nur ,ob die Endteilnehmerzahl schon erreicht ist. Deine Mutter sagte übrigens auch schon das du nichts kannst.... Wir können ja mal schauen wer von uns beiden besser mit einem Apfel im Mund ausschaut! Wetten ich weiß die Antwort schon?!!!!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


karpfenfuttzi schrieb:


> Wäre auch gern dabei.....



aber gerne doch :q , bist eingetragen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reisender (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



karpfenfuttzi schrieb:


> Ein echter Scherzkeks....Wie war das nochmal????? Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten ,:r oder? Das sollte eigentlich eine Anmeldung darstellen! Die Frage war nur ,ob die Endteilnehmerzahl schon erreicht ist. Deine Mutter sagte übrigens auch schon das du nichts kannst.... Wir können ja mal schauen wer von uns beiden besser mit einem Apfel im Mund ausschaut! Wetten ich weiß die Antwort schon?!!!!!!!


 

Na !!! Da haben wir ja wieder einen gefunden, der zum Lachen in den Keller geht. 

*Ich bitte Höflichst um Entschuldigung !!!! Denn ich wußte ja nicht das du so empfindlich bist.|pftroest: *

Und meine Mama würde so was nie sagen !! Denn sie hat mich Lieb...#h #h 

Und wer von uns beiden besser aussieht, ist doch schon klar :vik:  Denn ich sehe besser aus mit einem Apfel im Mund !!! Und ein Ringelschwänzchen habe ich auch.#6 #6 #6 

Wünsche dir aber trotzdem viel Spaß beim Micha......leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, denn ich werde erst etwas Später im Norden eintreffen...#h #h


----------



## Truttafriend (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

der Mike (Reisender) meint das ernst mit seiner Entschuldigung, dass weiß ich.

Aber warum gleich so angefressen Olaf? Wir haben hier einen ganz lockeren Ton und kennen uns häufig auch Privat#h
Mike´s Post sollte dich in keiner Weise abwerten sondern nur ´n Joke sein.
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß auf dem Spanferkeltreffen #h


Ich denke das Ding ist aus der Welt Mädelz  #h


----------



## Reisender (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> der Mike (Reisender) meint das ernst mit seiner Entschuldigung, dass weiß ich.
> 
> Aber warum gleich so angefressen Olaf? Wir haben hier einen ganz lockeren Ton und kennen uns häufig auch Privat#h
> Mike´s Post sollte dich in keiner Weise abwerten sondern nur ´n Joke sein.
> ...


 

Jo habe ich ernst gemeint !!!#6 
Vielleicht hatte der Olaf auch nur einen schlechtenTag gestern....kann ja mal vorkommen...#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so ich habe mit Stephan heute mal ein paar Strände aufgesucht und ein paar Bilder gemacht . 4 Strände stehen zur Verfügung und die nächsten Tage werde ich Euch immer mal wieder diese Strände zeigen . Wir fangen mit dem Strand an den wir als Alternative 4 ansehen und arbeiten uns zum Favoriten vor |supergri . 

Strand 4:
Parkplatz liegt dicht am Wasser , geht langsam ins Tiefe vor , erst Sandbank bis 200-300m erst dann wird es tiefer , breiter gemütlicher Strand mit wenig Steinen , schont die Belly´s an Land

Freut Euch auf Strand 3 in den nächsten Tagen|supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Micha warste nun mal los zum testen???

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
jupp Sven aber ich hab nur 3 Würfe bemacht , dann hab ich leider meine Angelrute , die ich nur auf dem Belly abgelegt hatte, versenkt in der Ostsee :c :c :c :c :c  . Bei 2 Grad Wasser Temperatur und 4 m Wassertiefe hatte ich auf ein Vollbad in der Ostsee keinen Bock und so hat meine heißgeliebe und beste Angelrolle , die Balzer Metalica 730 ein würdiges Ende gefunden in dem Element , das sie geliegt hat , die Ostsee #6 :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo Truttafriend und Reisender.Hatte das schon richtig verstanden. Die Entschuldigung war lieb gemeint aber total überflüssig..... Da sind dann wohl zweierlei Arten von Humor aufeinander getroffen. Freue mich den Einen oder Anderen  von Euch dann mal "Live" zu treffen.:vik: :vik: Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann zeigen ,wie ich meine elektrischen Bißanzeiger auf dem Belly montiere.


----------



## Reisender (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> jupp Sven aber ich hab nur 3 Würfe bemacht , dann hab ich leider meine Angelrute , die ich nur auf dem Belly abgelegt hatte, versenkt in der Ostsee :c :c :c :c :c . Bei 2 Grad Wasser Temperatur und 4 m Wassertiefe hatte ich auf ein Vollbad in der Ostsee keinen Bock und so hat meine heißgeliebe und beste Angelrolle , die Balzer Metalica 730 ein würdiges Ende gefunden in dem Element , das sie geliegt hat , die Ostsee #6 :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 

Mein Beileid Micha :c :c !!!! Aber nun kannst du bei Sven ja gleich eine neue Bestellen..:m :m :m


----------



## Reisender (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



karpfenfuttzi schrieb:


> Hallo Truttafriend und Reisender.Hatte das schon richtig verstanden. Die Entschuldigung war lieb gemeint aber total überflüssig..... Da sind dann wohl zweierlei Arten von Humor aufeinander getroffen. Freue mich den Einen oder Anderen von Euch dann mal "Live" zu treffen.:vik: :vik: Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dann zeigen ,wie ich meine elektrischen Bißanzeiger auf dem Belly montiere.


 

Mag sein !!! :vik: :vik: 

elektrischen Bißanzeiger am Belly ?????? Vielleicht mit einem Tacker.....:q Bißanzeiger am Belly, der ist gut...:q :q :q :q |wavey: 

Wenn ich mal wieder durch Elmshorn fahre, werde ich Laut Hupen !!! Dann weißt du das ich das bin.#6 #6


----------



## karpfenfuttzi (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Dann ist ja jetzt wieder alles gut.....


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Reisender schrieb:


> Mein Beileid Micha :c :c !!!! Aber nun kannst du bei Sven ja gleich eine neue Bestellen..:m :m :m




Möööööööönsch, Micha :c 

Auch von mir herzliches Beileid. 

Aber manchmal muss man sich auf drastische Art und Weise von der Ausrüstung trennen, damit die bessere Hälfte bemerkt, dass es Zeit für neues Equipment ist, oder ?  :q :q 

Den Strand hast Du fein ausgesucht, bin schon auf die weiteren gespannt :vik: 

Freuen uns schon riesig |jump:  Natürlich auch auf eure Jungs #h


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Vieleicht entwickelt Michael sich ja zu einem Stammkunden. ;-)

Michael, Aber du hast auch mein Mitleid für die versenkte gute Rute.

Sven


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
wie sag ich immer Sven : Ohne meine Buttlöffel sag ich nichts  :vik: 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> wie sag ich immer Sven : Ohne meine Buttlöffel sag ich nichts  :vik:
> 
> 
> ...



Da haste wohl recht!!!#h 

Sven


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Kann ich auch noch kurzfristig auftauchen, oder streng verboten?


----------



## Reisender (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch noch kurzfristig auftauchen, oder streng verboten?




Wie ????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Hat er dich auch vom Belly ins Wasser fallen lassen der Micha ??????|supergri|supergri|supergri


#hBestimmt kannst du kurzfristig bei Micha aufschlagen !!!! Der hat Platz für 300 Leute in seinem Hotel...#h#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch noch kurzfristig auftauchen, oder streng verboten?


dem sollte nichts im Wege stehen . Wäre wegen des Essen ( Ferkel bestelle ich extern ) schön wenn Du ne Woche vorher wissen könntest ob Du dabei sein kannst damit wir planen könnten . Würde mich freuen wenn es klappen könnte :q  und ich trage Dich mal mit in die Liste ein OK ?

@Reisender


> Hat er dich auch vom Belly ins Wasser fallen lassen der Micha ??????


grrrrr neeeee Mike und warte ab bis zum 18.5 da schlage ich mit den Hunden auf wenn Ihr auf MEINER Sonneninsel seit auf :q , die zeigen Dir dann mal ihre Mandeln :q :q :q :q :q :q 

(nur um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen Mike und ich klönen immer so :q :q )

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Reisender (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @Reisender
> 
> grrrrr neeeee Mike und warte ab bis zum 18.5 da schlage ich mit den Hunden auf wenn Ihr auf MEINER Sonneninsel seit auf :q , *die zeigen Dir dann mal ihre Mandeln :q :q :q :q :q :q *
> 
> ...



Gut !!! Dann nehme ich meine Meerschweine mit.....denn die haben immer Hunger auf Hundis. :vik::vik: Und bitte las die Hundehalsbänder dran !!! Denn sie Putzen sich gerne danach immer die Zahnlücken frei..|supergri|supergri

Viel Spaß beim Treffen..#h


----------



## goeddoek (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Reisender schrieb:


> Gut !!! Dann nehme ich meine Meerschweine mit.....denn die haben immer Hunger auf Hundis. :vik::vik: Und bitte las die Hundehalsbänder dran !!! Denn sie Putzen sich gerne danach immer die Zahnlücken frei..|supergri|supergri
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Treffen..#h




Oha - sind das wirklich Meerschweine oder Werschweine ? *zitter*   |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Reisender (9. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Georg !!!

Mach dir eine eigenes Bild bitte......Ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich sie mit zum Essen nehmen würde, dann müßt ihr die Reste essen.....wenn welche übrig bleiben meinte ich...#h #h 

PS: ich könnte auch noch ein Foto einstellen, nach dem ich sie Abgerichtet hatte......#d


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
sooo nachdem mich viele "aufgefordert" haben nun entlich die Bankverbindungen rauszurücken geht es gleich damit los . Jeder der bezahlt hat bekommt dann seinen Namen eingefärbt :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## zanderangler1962 (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

hallo
ich ahbe da mal ne frage wieviel kg tragkraft haben die durchschnittlichen belly boote


----------



## Dorschminister (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> sooo nachdem mich viele "aufgefordert" haben nun entlich die Bankverbindungen rauszurücken geht es gleich damit los . Jeder der bezahlt hat bekommt dann seinen Namen eingefärbt :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



Och Schade und ich dachte schon du wolltest uns alle einladen:q :q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


zanderangler1962 schrieb:


> hallo
> ich ahbe da mal ne frage wieviel kg tragkraft haben die durchschnittlichen belly boote


Gute Frage , keine Ahnung aber ich trage auch den Beiname " Der Wal aus Eutin " bin also ein wenig zu klein für mein Gewicht :q  sooo bischen über 100 kg und das Belly trägt mich locker :vik: 



> @Dorschminister Och Schade und ich dachte schon du wolltest uns alle einladen



is nicht :q  Ihr ladet mich ein :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

@ Micha.....ich lass mir was für den 5.5 einfallen#6


----------



## goeddoek (15. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

@ zander962    So 120 -140 kg tragen die meisten BBs.


@ Micha

So min Jung. Geld hab grad überwiesen. Freuen uns schon, die ganzen "Verrückten" wieder zu sehen #h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Will`s ja nicht beschwören, aber was machen wir, wenn´s blitzt und donnert, an diesem Tag? Gibt`s dann Spanfischer?


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Will`s ja nicht beschwören, aber was machen wir, wenn´s blitzt und donnert, an diesem Tag? Gibt`s dann Spanfischer?


keine Angst das gibt Kaiserwetter alleine schon weil Georg und Regina dabei sind da scheint IMMER die Sonne in Eutin :q :q :q 

@all
Ihr seit ja schneller als der Blitz mit dem bezahlen :q . Gestern rausgeschickt und 3 haben gleich per online überwiesen :vik: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so  der Nächste hat überwiesen unser Schauspieler Sönke :q 

Als Belohnung für alle zeige ich Euch nun die Alternative 3 der Strände :q 

An diesem Strand sind wenig Strandläufer weil es gleich für kleine Menschen tief rein geht und dann eine Sandbank kommt auf die man als Strandläufer rauf muß um in Fischreichweite zu kommen . Parkplätze sind wenige da sodas wir ca.100 m laufen müssen mit den Belly Booten . 100 - 200m von der Sandbank weg in ca. 4 m Wassertiefe befindet sich mein Schatz , denn da hab ich meine Belly Boot Rute mitsamt der schönen Balzer Metalica 730 versenkt :c :c :c 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so der Nächste hat überwiesen unser Schauspieler Sönke :q
> 
> Als Belohnung für alle zeige ich Euch nun die Alternative 3 der Strände :q
> ...


 
bliesdorf


----------



## Locke (18. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



			
				Orga-Eutin schrieb:
			
		

> so der Nächste hat überwiesen unser Schauspieler Sönke



Hat er für 2 überwiesen?  
:q

#h

Gruss Locke


----------



## Nordangler (18. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Freue mich schon auf das Treffen. Sind ja ein genug Boardies dabei, die ich noch nicht kenne.


Sven


----------



## theactor (18. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@Locke: die Hälfte. Heisst, Du musst auf Deine Überweisung ein paar Taler drauflegen. Und zudem für's Benzingeld sparen :q 

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
wir werden immer mehr #6 :q . Gestern hat sich Roman64(ForumS-H) auf der ANJA in NMS ein Belly zugelegt und heute hat er sich zum Treffen angemeldet :vik: :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Boot angler schrieb:


> bliesdorf



psssss nicht so laut sonst stürmen die Schatzjäger alle hin :q :q 

Micha


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hi Leute,

wir brauchen noch sehr viele Beschwerdebriefe. 
Kopieren und absenden. Wenn ich die zugrifszahlen im Board mir so ansehe und die beschwerden dagegenrechne. Wo seid ihr alle, wenns was wichtiges gibt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97046&page=2


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so der nächste hat überwiesen :vik:  vielen Dank 

@all
es werden immer noch Anmeldungen angenommen und Ihr dürft Abends gerne Eure Familie mitbringen zum Ferkelessen :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hi Micha,
habe mal mit ein paar Fischern gesprochen, die weiter weg wohnen. Du machst den Termin 7 Uhr :Begrüßung und Bekanntgabe des Strandes. Die Fahren aber schon bis Lübeck 1,5 Stunden. Also wäre das für die um halb fünf aufstehen. Das schreckt aber gewaltig ab. Gibt es einen Campingplatz in der Nähe?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Campingplatz in der Nähe?
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Jupp den gibt es :q 

Herr Hoff 
 Bundesland: Schleswig-Holstein 
Region: Ostsee 

Strasse: Pelzerhakener Str. 65 
PLZ: 23730  
Ort: Neustadt 
Telefon: 045617238 
Fax: 045617238 

oder Ihr übernachtet bei Muttern im Hotel wie es Georg und Regina machen :q . Boardis bekommen 10 % Ermäßigung auf die Zimmerpreise , hätte dann auch noch den Vorteil das Ihr bei essen nicht auf die Biere schauen müßt die Ihr trinken wollt :q 

Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so der nächste hat überwiesen . Sollte jemand noch bezahlt haben und noch nicht |rotwerden  bitte PN an mich :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (31. März 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Komme garantiert, überweise Montag online.
Schick mir bitte die Kontoverbindung.


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so der Papa aller Belly Booter |supergri  Mikefish hat auch überwiesen . Kann es nicht schon Mai sein |supergri ? Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf den 5.5 und übrigens Thomas9904 hat sich auch angemeldet und wird uns mit seinen scharfen Messern die Hornis filitieren |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Fein, dass Mikefish mit dabei ist #6 

Der Schwoob ? Muss das sein *duckwech und abhaun*  |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Im Ernst - freu mich, den Schwooben mal wieder zu sehen #h  Das wird ja 'ne richtig tolle Truppe :vik:


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Jau Georg und Micha, freue mich auch.
Denke das wird ein riesen Ding und wir werden alle viel Spass haben.

Der Thomas soll aber bloß von unseren Gummiwürsten wegbleiben!! |supergri 
Wenn gute Hornis da sind, kann er gerne alle meine Hornis haben. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Reisender (4. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf das Treffen. Sind ja ein genug Boardies dabei, die ich noch nicht kenne.
> Sven


 
Oh Nein..... Du bist auch dabei ???? Wer möchte dich schon kennen lernen ????|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Mal gut das ich nicht kann !!!!:m :m 

Sag mal Sven, wie ist eigentlich der erste April für dich gelaufen ????:g Hat man vielleicht Ovale Spulen auf deine Rollen gesetzt und gesagt das ist der neuste Hit ???? Oder dir Aale von 2001 in den Briefkasten gelegt mit einen Brief, FÜR meinen besten Freund  ???? Oder besser noch......Du hast eine Freikarte bekommen für den Kindergarten:m ....Und es hat sich herausgestellt das es ein Altersheim ist für Member ist die die anderen immer auf die Schippe nehmen... 





Sorry Jungs, aber das ist eine liebe zwischen MÄNNERN.....|wavey:


----------



## Louis (4. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Fein, dass Mikefish mit dabei ist #6
> 
> Der Schwoob ? Muss das sein *duckwech und abhaun*  |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Im Ernst - freu mich, den Schwooben mal wieder zu sehen #h  Das wird ja 'ne richtig tolle Truppe :vik:



Also wenn, dann hoist dess Schwoab un id Schoob, oddr?.|krach:


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

coool - und hat der Schwoob einen Dolmetscher am Start? 

Freue mich schon auf den Hornie-Filetier-Kurs #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> 
> _*Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen am 5.5.2007*_
> http://img62.*ih.us/img62/7033/spanferkelmichagn2.jpg
> ...


 

einmal umfärben Michael hab nämlich überwiesen  
Gruß aus Grönau Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> einmal umfärben Michael hab nämlich überwiesen
> Gruß aus Grönau Peter



Jupp Peter mach ich :q . Claudia hat mir den Zettel gerade über den Mittagtisch gereicht :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> coool - und hat der Schwoob einen Dolmetscher am Start?
> 
> ...





Jepp - Louis heisst der, glaub' ich  :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschminister (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

*Regeln​**1.* Fischereirechtliche Bestimmung ( Mindesmaße, Umgang mit dem Fisch etc. ) sind einzuhalten
*2.*	nur mit einer Handangel
*3*.	Handy dabei der Sicherheit wegen
*4*.	Anweisung sind zu befolgen 
Nichteinhaltung dieser Regeln führen zum Ausschluss von der Veranstaltung ohne Kostenrückerstattung

Moin Micha,
ich möchte dir auf keinen Fall in deine Veranstaltung sabbeln, aber könnte man bei Punkt2 nicht die Anzahl der Angeln frei stellen, wir machen doch kein Wettangeln oder so was daher wäre es doch egal wieviele Ruten man auslegt. Es ist nur ein Vorschlag versteh mich nicht Falsch. Ich nehme immer ganz gerne ein paar Wattwürmer mit und lege eine Rute auf Grund daher meine Frage.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Dorschminister schrieb:


> *[
> Moin Micha,
> ich möchte dir auf keinen Fall in deine Veranstaltung sabbeln, aber könnte man bei Punkt2 nicht die Anzahl der Angeln frei stellen, wir machen doch kein Wettangeln oder so was daher wäre es doch egal wieviele Ruten man auslegt. Es ist nur ein Vorschlag versteh mich nicht Falsch. Ich nehme immer ganz gerne ein paar Wattwürmer mit und lege eine Rute auf Grund daher meine Frage.
> 
> Gruß Steffen*


*

keine Angst sooo schnell verstehe ich nichts falsch nur wenn es um die Belly Ruten Ablage da versteh ich immer nur Bahnhof :q :q :q . Deine Anregung ist ne Überlegung wert zumal der Fun Faktor wie Du ja geschrieben hast im Vordergung steht .
Also wenn keiner was dagegen hat können wir Punkt2 wegfallen lassen und jeder angelt wie er möchte :q :q :q  . 
Was haltet Ihr denn davon ? Ich hätte damit kein Problem ne 2te Angel zuzulassen :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha*


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hab kein Problem damit.
Lasst uns einfach nur Spass haben an dem Tag und mit 2 Ruten kann der Spass eigentlich nur noch größer werden .....oder mehr?? :q :q #h


----------



## MichaelB (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

solange am Ende nicht Preise für die meisten Fische vergeben werden - gern auch mit zwei Angeln :vik: 
Eine mit Fetzen auf Hornie, die andere mit Blinker #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> solange am Ende nicht Preise für die meisten Fische vergeben werden -
> Gruß
> Michael



das kann ich garantieren , ist ne Fun Veranstaltung kein Preisangeln |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (5. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

ich bin zwar gerne EinRutenFischer - aber was sollte dagegen sprechen?
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon seehr #6

tor


----------



## Dorschminister (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

na dann brauch ich ja keine Angst zu haben das mir die Augen ausgekratzt werden wenn ich die zweite Rute auspacke:k :q


----------



## goeddoek (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> na dann brauch ich ja keine Angst zu haben das mir die Augen ausgekratzt werden wenn ich die zweite Rute auspacke:k :q




So lange Du nicht deine Rute auspackst ist mir das egal  :q :q :q 


Im Ernst - ich finde den Vorschlag gut. Eventuell wollte ich auch mit einer Angel auf Grund angeln.


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
gut dann würde ich sagen . Es ergeht im Namen des Volkes folgender Beschluß : *Regel Nr.2 ist hiermit aufgehoben und jeder kann soviel Ruten auspacken wie er will solange es Angelruten sind :* :q :q :q :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Dorschminister (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So lange Du nicht deine Rute auspackst ist mir das egal  :q :q :q


Oh man seid ihr Spiesser:q Ich glaube das kann ich mir denn gerade noch verkneifen:q


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

die Erfahrung vom letzten Naggen-Cup zeigte, dass es eh in Stress ausarten kann wenn es auf Fetzen und Blinker gleichzeitig beißt :m 

Ich werde die Zweitrute mitnehmen und dann entsprechend entweder mit Fetzen oder mit Blinker angreifen - und solange es noch nicht richtig rummzt eben mit beiden 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Erfahrung vom letzten Naggen-Cup zeigte, dass es eh in Stress ausarten kann wenn es auf Fetzen und Blinker gleichzeitig beißt :m
> 
> ...



So oder ähnlich werde ich wohl auch angreifen und mal sehen was kommt:vik: 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

was für ne Montage verwendest du für "Fetzen"?|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
ganz einfach :q . Wirbel,Wasserkugel,Wirbel = Vorfach für die Wasserkugel fertig , dient dazu schnell auf Blech umzubauen :q .
Als Haken verwende ich für Hornis immer fertig gebundene Haken in 10er Päckchen Größe 2 für Aal oder Butt wegen den langen Hakenschenkel um die Fetzen Hautseite ,Fleischseite,Hautseite aufzufädeln :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MichaelB (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

wie HoHeEu schon schrieb sind natürlich Fischfetzen gemeint, in der Regel vom Hering - ich habe noch ein paar Hornie-Bauchlappen von letztem Jahr eingefroren und werde das auch mal testen :m 

Wenn ich mir das Pic - heute Nachmittag aufgenommen - im Anhang so ansehe... sollten wir schon welche erwischen am 5ten 5ten :vik: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


MichaelB schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das Pic - heute Nachmittag aufgenommen - im Anhang so ansehe... sollten wir schon welche erwischen am 5ten 5ten :vik:
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Da bin ich mir sogar sicher Michael . Ich war letzten Sonntag in Datzendorf linker Parkplatz da waren sogar noch mehr Pflanzen gelb :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Also werd ich mal vorsichtshalber ein paar von den Heringen (die ich heute in Schlutup gefangen hab) horten, um sie zu Fetzen zu verarbeiten.#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Danke fürs umfärben, bin mächtig stolz so weit oben zu stehen 

Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
*Naturköderbestellung​*wer möchte der möge bitte bis zum 1.5 Posten wie viele Wattis oder Ringler er braucht . Ich gebe dann bei Jens ne Sammelliste ab und er bestellt dann für uns extra welche |supergri . 
Die *Wattis* sind in *25 Stck *abgepackt = *4,50 €* 
*Ringler* zu *100 g *                       = *5,00 €*

*Bestellliste*
hornhechteutin  25 Stck  ( ohne meinen Buttlöffel geh ich nie nicht ins Belly |supergri )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
möchte mal was erklären weil mich ne PN erreicht hat wegen des Startgeldes und wegen der Regeländerung |supergri .
Also es ist kein Preisangeln das ist verboten . Wir machen aber ne Tombola mit vielen schönen Preisen wie Echolot, Gutschein Essen und und und . Ihr seht es gibt doch was zu gewinnen obwohl die Regel 2 außer Kraft ist |supergri .
Das Startgeld setzt sich wie folgt zusammen :
1.Spanferkelessen
2.Mittagessen warm mit alko.freien Getränken morgens Kaffee
3.Besteck, Teller, Becher
4.Begleitboote
5.Preise für Tombola

Wenn Ihr also seht , das alleine das Ferkelchen 15,50 kostet dann könnt Ihr Euch also vorstellen was für den Rest übrigbleibt |supergri . Ich hoffe keiner von Euch denkt daran das ich persönlich nur einen Ct dran verdiene eher im Gegenteil |supergri .

Ich hoffe ich konnte so einiges erklären und freue mich schon tierisch auf den 5.5. |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
super elGreko ( für nicht Insider MichaelB |supergri  ) hat auch überwiesen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## dat_geit (12. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Da bin ich doch plötzlich zum Teilnehmer geworden......|kopfkrat
Na ja, da meine Kiddis mit von der Partie sind, wird es wohl nicht so viel mit dem BB werden.
Aber ich habe auf jeden Fall die Fliegenrute dabei und freue mich auf die Hornis.


Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (12. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
vielleicht kriegen wir die Kiddis ja auf dem Boot mit unter Andy und Thomas9904 macht den Babysitter |supergri |supergri 

Micha


----------



## dat_geit (12. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Die Beiden:r mag man gar keinem auf´s Auge drücken:q.
Sonst kommen da später Schadensersatzfragen.:m

Du kennst sie ja.

Aber wir bekommen das schon hin, denn schließlich haben wir nen ganzen Tag Zeit.
Ich fang dann halt schnell mal 100 Hornis und kümmere mich dann um die Kids.


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
Leute passt auf , wer sich von mir am Wasser gesichtet wird und noch nicht bezahlt hat den rücke ich zuleibe :q :q . Das ist gestern einen "Noch nicht Boardi ", so was gibt es wirklich noch :q , passiert und bevor er zum Imbis verschwinden konnte ,durfte er erstmal die Kohle abdrücken :q :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Jetzt muß man nicht nur aufpassen, das man seine Papiere immer dabei hat, sondern auch noch genug Geld, um sich Micha vom Leib zu halten.


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,


Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß man nicht nur aufpassen, das man seine Papiere immer dabei hat, sondern auch noch genug Geld, um sich Micha vom Leib zu halten.


genau :q :q :q :q . Übrigens !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Es werden bis zum 25ten noch Anmeldungen angenommen :q *​´
Wer also noch mit möchte bei uns verücken Kapitänen der Gummiwurst :q  der darf es gerne machen , wir beißen nicht :q .

@ den Rest der Angemeldeten
bitte auch an den 25ten denken wegen bezahlen damit ich das Feintuning machen kann :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Sieht immer noch sehr gut aus bei mir, mit fast 100% Sicherheit bin ich da...


----------



## goeddoek (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sieht immer noch sehr gut aus bei mir, mit fast 100% Sicherheit bin ich da...



Dazu sag ich nur eines: SAUBER #6 :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Und Franz werd ich wohl auch mitbringen ))
Dass so ein Bayer auch mal ein bisschen Salzluft abkriegt))


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Franz werd ich wohl auch mitbringen ))
> Dass so ein Bayer auch mal ein bisschen Salzluft abkriegt))


supie dann werde ich wohl mal 2 Belly Enten besorgen für Thomas und Franz was haltet Ihr davon |supergri  ?ÄÄÄ oder lieber nur für Franz , Thomas hat ja die scharfen Messer mit zum filitieren |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Ich geh nur mit was aufs Wasser won Motor hintendran is - ich fahr ja auch Motorrad und nicht Fahrrad ))


----------



## theactor (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@Thomas: dann kleben wir Dir noch eine aufziehbare Quietsche-Ente ans Belly -- als Motor :q 
LATÜRNICH paddelst Du mit raus! Oder was! ;-)
Auf Franzl freue ich mich seeehr! #h

tor


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Ich pass auf Euch auf statt mitpaddeln, is besser )


----------



## MichaelB (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich geh nur mit was aufs Wasser won Motor hintendran is - ich fahr ja auch Motorrad und nicht Fahrrad ))


 Und ich dachte mal, Du fährst ´ne Guzzi... da wäre man die Fußarbeit doch bestimmt gewöhnt  

Nicht mitpaddeln wollen geht ja gaaar nich nich, das wäre genau so wie... nicht mitpaddeln |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Franz werd ich wohl auch mitbringen ))
> Dass so ein Bayer auch mal ein bisschen Salzluft abkriegt))



Der Franzl kommt mit ?

Na, dös is fei guat #6


----------



## Broesel (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich pass auf Euch auf statt mitpaddeln, is besser )



Das machen wir dann gemeinsam..ich paddel auch nich..nie nich.. ...sollte ich das terminlich hinbekommen...;+


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin Jörg


Broesel schrieb:


> ..sollte ich das terminlich hinbekommen...;+



das SOLLTE streichen wir :q , das passt mit dem Termin und wenn Du erst um 7,05 Uhr aufschlägst auch egal . Hauptsache Du bist dabei und machst ein paar U-Boot Bilder :q 

Micha


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

So nu ist es doch passiert. Hab verdammt noch mal keine Zeit! Tut mir echt leid. Wäre sehr gerne dabei gewesen. Jetzt freu ich mich dafür für meinen Nachrücker. Lasst mir noch Fisch im Teich...... Ich verfolg das Thema aber weiter.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsen Leute,
wollte nur mal ansagen das ich mit Boardie Schmadtko auch bei der Party dabei sein werde. :vik: 
Wird bestimmt ne geile Veranstaltung und da hatte ich mir so gedacht, da mußt du dabei sein. :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt ne geile Veranstaltung und da hatte ich mir so gedacht, da mußt du dabei sein. :q



Da haste richtig gedacht Jörg , ach was freu ich mich das Ihr Beiden dabei seit . Ich glaube ich muß mir bei der Truppe die bisher zusammengekommen ist keine Gedanken machen die Stimmung betrifft die wird gigantisch :vik: :vik: :vik: . Morgen werde ich mal bei meinen Chefe anfragen ob ich nicht am Montag darauf Urlaub machen kann :q 

@Sylverpasi
schade Dennis aber die Horni Zeit ist ja bald und da sollten wir mal mit dem Belly raus wird Zeit :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (19. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moinsen Leute,
> wollte nur mal ansagen das ich mit Boardie Schmadtko auch bei der Party dabei sein werde. :vik:
> Wird bestimmt ne geile Veranstaltung und da hatte ich mir so gedacht, da mußt du dabei sein. :q





Uiiiih - das wird ja fast wie das Edersee-Treffen. Fehlt nur noch der Franky #6 :vik:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Uiiiih - das wird ja fast wie das Edersee-Treffen. Fehlt nur noch der Franky #6 :vik:



Jepp, geb ich dir recht aber leider sitzt der Kleene in Frankfurt fest und n Belly hat er auch nicht. Aber eigentlich würde Franky ja auch ein Schwimmring reichn um sich drauf zu setzen wa?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

So, die Kohle ist überwiesen also sollte alles in trockenen Tüchern sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hey Langer, is ja Spitze!!
Freu ich mich drauf, dass Du auch dabei bist)


----------



## in-do (20. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

hallo belly boot infezierte,

ich habe es auch ausprobiert und bin der meinung das ich
watangler bleiben sollte.

emand interesse an einem bb - dem togiak von tu?

viel spaß bei euerm treffen.

gruß

ingo


----------



## BB-cruiser (20. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin fürn füfi würde ich das Teil mir gern als reserve Ente ins Auto legen


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
da waren es nur noch 39 :c |supergri . Leider hat mich eben per PN ne Absage erreicht deshalb ist wieder 1 Platz frei geworden für Kurzentschlossene Belly Boot Kapitäne :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (20. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Jepp, geb ich dir recht aber leider sitzt der Kleene in Frankfurt fest und n Belly hat er auch nicht. Aber eigentlich würde Franky ja auch ein Schwimmring reichn um sich drauf zu setzen wa?




Da hätt ich noch ein Quietsche-Entchen  |supergri |supergri |supergri 



Tja - bei dem Belly Boat würd ich ja glatt Arbeitszeitteilung vorschlagen - so'n olln Keerl kann ja neet meer so fix ( damit meinte ich mich   )

Wenn er denn nur herkommen würde, der Franky #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
:c :c :c :c :c  wieder 2 Absagen wegen Arbeit von 2 auf die ich mich gefreut habe aber was wären wir ohne Kohle . Die zu verdienen geht ganz klar vor .

Somit haben wir *3 Plätze *nun frei . Wer also noch mit will immer melden :q 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (21. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> :c :c :c :c :c wieder 2 Absagen wegen Arbeit von 2 auf die ich mich gefreut habe aber was wären wir ohne Kohle . Die zu verdienen geht ganz klar vor .
> 
> Somit haben wir *3 Plätze *nun frei . Wer also noch mit will immer melden :q
> ...


 
jooo, was soll ich machen micha?
wäre echt gern bei der großen ferkelei dabei gewesen.
habe aber gerade ne gehaltserhöhung rausgeschlagen und wir haben den kanal voll mit aufträgen...
wie gesagt, wenn ich frei haben sollte komme ich gern zum plauschen und gemeinschaftsfischen vorbei, nur auf die sau muß ich dann leider verzichten 

grüße

mirco


----------



## Jolly (21. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Da Ihr ja noch Platz habt, würde ich gern aufrücken, wenn noch machbar. Michael, schick dann bitte mal Bankverbindung per PN.
Gruß
Jolly


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin Mirco ,


Boot angler schrieb:


> jooo, was soll ich machen micha?
> wäre echt gern bei der großen ferkelei dabei gewesen.
> habe aber gerade ne gehaltserhöhung rausgeschlagen und wir haben den kanal voll mit aufträgen...
> wie gesagt, wenn ich frei haben sollte komme ich gern zum plauschen und gemeinschaftsfischen vorbei, nur auf die sau muß ich dann leider verzichten
> ...


Duuuu ich kenn das |supergri . Da freuste Dich auf was und dann meint ein Kunde er müßte unbedingt gerade dann noch Ware habe oder die Ernte fängt gerade dann an ( früher als erwartet |supergri  ) wenn DUUUUUUU mal was vorhast |supergri , also keine Angste Mirco hast mein vollstes  Mitgefühl und Verständnis . Würde mich tierisch freuen wenn Du aber auf einen Plausch vorbei kommen könntest |supergri 

@Jolly
PN ist raus freut mich das Du dabei sein möchtest |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so ich hab schon mal alle eingefärbt die mir ne PN geschickt haben , das das Geld unterwegs ist da ich den Jungs vertraue |supergri |supergri .

@all
wer will noch Wattis oder Ringler bestellen ? Denkt daran das Nordangler mit seinen Buttlöffel kommt und wenn Ihr seht wie geil die Dinger funktionieren dann braucht Ihr die Wattis |supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@HHE: danke für das Angebot - ich gehe aber voll  "auf Kunst"  - es sei denn, es wird das ein oder andere Heringsfetzlein einen Hornie überlisten wollen 

|wavey:freutsichschontor


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin Mirco ,
> 
> Duuuu ich kenn das |supergri . Da freuste Dich auf was und dann meint ein Kunde er müßte unbedingt gerade dann noch Ware habe oder die Ernte fängt gerade dann an ( früher als erwartet |supergri ) wenn DUUUUUUU mal was vorhast |supergri , also keine Angste Mirco hast mein vollstes Mitgefühl und Verständnis . Würde mich tierisch freuen wenn Du aber auf einen Plausch vorbei kommen könntest |supergri
> 
> ...


 
joooo, SCH****:
KUNDE DROHT MIT AUFTRAG!!!

aber ich hoffe das ich auf ne runde gummiente vorbei kommen kann 

greetz


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> es sei denn, es wird das ein oder andere Heringsfetzlein einen Hornie überlisten wollen
> 
> |wavey:freutsichschontor


 Aha... Heringsfetzen... Hornhecht... vom BB... 

Vom durchschlagenden Erfolg des sagenumwobenen BuLö würde ich mich aber schon gern mal überzeugen lassen :m 
Meine selbstgebauten haben bislang nur Dorsche überlistet  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



			
				StichelB schrieb:
			
		

> ha... Heringsfetzen... Hornhecht... vom BB...


Jaa -- wenn - also WENN denn die Leos nicht beissen 

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (22. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,





theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> Jaa -- wenn - also WENN denn die Leos nicht beissen
> ...


 Geeenau - WENN die Erde doch eine Kugel sein sollte.. und WENN wir auf der Innenseite leben... ich würde mal sagen: ERRRRWISCHT 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Nordangler (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Michael, ich muß leider absagen. Mein Rücken ist immer noch im Arsch. Wir telefonieren aber noch einmal.

Sven


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

da ich bis zum 4ten auf Dienstreise bin wollte ich kurz mal schaun wann es am Samstag los geht... wann denn? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin Michael

um 7 Uhr geht es los Treffpunkt Angeltreff Neustadt direkt am Hafen |supergri  Kannst mein Auto gar nicht verfehlen das steht kurz vor dem Hafen auf dem Parkplatz Höhe Polizei |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin 
soo aus gegebenen Anlaß   mit der aktuellen Teilnehmerliste






*Teilnehmer Belly Boot :*
01.goeddoek
02.Regina
03.AFS-Beckmann Angeltreff Neustadt
04. Lovefield1
05.theactor (was freu ich mich das es endlich mal klappt)
06.SCHMADTKO
07.MichaelB
08.Twister Bine
09.Sascha
10.sundvogel
11.Meeresangler-Schwerin
12.dorschminister
13.Jolly
14.de Michi
15.MikeFish
16.Locke
17.dat_geit
18.Laggo ( watt freu ich mich das es doch noch geklappt hat )
19. Kumpel von Roman64
20.carassius
21 karpfenfuttzi
22.mschulz
23. Dirk von mschulz
24. Roman64 (Forum S-H)
25.AlBundy
26.Lumberjack
27.Reppi ( der Kerl hat Hunger Claudia also ein Ferkel extra bestellen  )
28. Siegfried Boldt (Anmeldung per Mail)
29.Heggi
30. Christoph BenthienAngeltreff Neustadtbar am Strand bezahlt 
31. Marcovon ChristophAngeltreff Neustadt bar am Strand bezahlt 
32. Sven Benthien Angeltreff Neustadt
33. Siegfried Boldt (Anmeldung per Mail)





wer so eingefärbt ist hat schon überwiesen
Unter Vorbehalt und vielleicht als "Hofberichterstatter und Bilderknipser" Brösel


Teilnehmer Ferkelessen  :
Uwe und Margit ( Landesverbandsforum )
Django und Biggi ( Noch nicht Angler aber Typen die jeder kennen sollte  )
Frau von Heggi
Thomas9904
Franz
Stephan leider nur zum Ferkeln abends und zum klönen am Strand
2 Kiddis von dat-geit
Gerstmichel 2EW + 2 Kiddis


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

Danke :m  und ich hatte gehofft, die 7Uhr evl nur ein klitzekleines bischen haluziniert zu haben...  

Haben wir zwei Leih-Enten für die beiden Bayern? #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin 
klar haben wir für den Schwaben und für den Semmelheini Leihenten dabei |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
nur mal ne Idee auf die mich MichaelB gebracht hat . Der Tag wird ja eh lang werden und um 7 Uhr muß Jens noch die restlichen Boote vermieten darum meine Frage an Euch . *Wollen wir nicht um 7,30 Uhr starten ? * Ist zwar nur ne 1/2 Std aber schon mal was gerade für die die aus HH kommen . Später lieber nicht als 7,30 Uhr wegen der Parkplätze |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Namnd,
meinst du 7:30 jetzt als Treffen beim Angelladen in Neustadt?
Wir können uns doch auch gleich am Strand treffen. Den find ich bestimmt leichter wie den Angelladen in Neustadt.


----------



## de Mischi (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hört sich gut an, Micha. 
Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht, dass da noch bestimmte Leute auf dem Belly einpennen#y


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Namnd,
> meinst du 7:30 jetzt als Treffen beim Angelladen in Neustadt?
> Wir können uns doch auch gleich am Strand treffen. Den find ich bestimmt leichter wie den Angelladen in Neustadt.



Glaube ich nicht Jörg das ist mega einfach den Laden zu finden weil einmal von der A1 runter geht es nur einmal rechts ab und dann immer gerade aus |supergri . Ihr kriegt aber noch eine genaue Beschreibung und ein Bild vom Parkplatz |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## theactor (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,



			
				Misch schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen ja schließlich nicht, dass da noch bestimmte Leute auf dem Belly einpennen



...keine Ahnung, wen Du meinen könntest...  MichaelB wahrscheinlich..#6

@HHE: wann und wo immer Du willst: you're the boss #6

|wavey:tor


----------



## MichaelB (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

ich werde ganz entspannt auf der Hintour auf meinem Beifahrersitz pennen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

7:30 am Angelladen soll kein Problem sein.
Nur welchen Strand wir nehmen, wird doch bestimmt erst an dem Tag durch Wetter und Windrichtung bestimmt.

Denke Micha hat sich das so gedacht??


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


MikeFish schrieb:


> Nur welchen Strand wir nehmen, wird doch bestimmt erst an dem Tag durch Wetter und Windrichtung bestimmt.
> 
> Denke Micha hat sich das so gedacht??


Genauuuuu :q  und es gibt einen Strand den ich sehr bevorzugen würde , den von Pelzerhagen weil :
 1.dicht bei für die Sicherungsboote
2. Seebrücke damit die Leute von den Boote auch was zu futtern bekommen
3. Toiletten gleich am Strand
4. Parkplätze kostenlos
5. Wassertiefen die erreichbar sind
6 Sandstrand was die Belly Boote schont 
und und und

Es sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Wegbeschreibung fertigmachen damit Ihr alle zum Ferkel findet :q  und einkaufen , Liste schreiben , bischen Arbeit halt aber die macht Freude auf das Treffen . Was ich nicht beeinflussen kann ist das Wetter |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## theactor (24. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@HHE: Du bist ein Perfekto-Planer durch und durch! #6
Weiss gar nicht, worauf ich mich am meisten freue: Paddeln, Boardies, oder das zu verzehrende Ex-Ferkel 

#h


----------



## dat_geit (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

So so, die Leute aus Hamburg haben doch keine Stunde ins Zielgebiet.|kopfkrat
Aber unser eins braucht da doch noch ne Runde länger, weil es immer noch keine Autobahn zwischen West und Ostküste  gibt!!!!

Aber unser eins ist ja auch kein Warmduscher|rolleyes, denn schließlich geht es ja ums Fischen und meine Kids haben da auch kein Problem mit.#h

Nu wird dat aber auch langsam mal Zeit, dass es los geht.:l


----------



## Dorschminister (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Micha,
das mit dem Wetter wird schon, es sind genug Leute da die auch mächtig stark die Daumen drücken.
Ich weis ja nicht wie es euch geht aber ich freu mich riesig|supergri 

@ actor.... du hast ein Ex-Ferkel??  :q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,

die Hamburger Jungz leider allerdings auch nicht an prä-seniler Bettflucht   und sind zum Zapfenstreich erst richtig munter :g 

Gruß vom bekennenden Warmduscher
Michael


----------



## Mendossa (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

moin, moin,

wenn ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich auch gern zum Treffen kommen. 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## hornhechteutin (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,


Mendossa schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> 
> wenn ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich auch gern zum Treffen kommen.
> 
> Gruß Tilo


Klar geht das |supergri . Heute ist ja erst Meldeschluß und wegen dem bezahlen kriegste gleich ne PN |supergri . 
Das mit dem anmelden haben 2 Freunde von Roman64 übrigens eben auch noch gemacht |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Mendossa (25. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

moin Michael,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Überweisung geht gleich morgen raus. Wird bestimmt ne geile Sache. Freue mich schon richtg drauf. Wettermäßig sollte es ja auch ganz gut passen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
sooooo Leute nun gibt es kein zurück mehr :q :q 
*Das Ferkel ist bestellt :q​*
Hier die entgültige Teilnehmerliste :q 
*Teilnehmer Belly Boot :*
01.goeddoek
02.Regina
03.AFS-Beckmann Angeltreff Neustadt
04. Lovefield1
05.theactor (was freu ich mich das es endlich mal klappt)
06.SCHMADTKO
07.MichaelB
08.Twister Bine
09.Sascha
10..sundvogel
11.Meeresangler-Schwerin
12.dorschminister
13.Jolly
14.de Michi
15.MikeFish
16.Locke
17.dat_geit
18.Laggo ( watt freu ich mich das es doch noch geklappt hat )
19. Jürgen Harms Freunde von von Roman64
20. Tatjana Harms Freundin von Roman64
21 karpfenfuttzi
22.mschulz
23. Dirk von mschulz
24. Roman64 (Forum S-H)
25. Sven Benthien Angeltreff Neustadt
26. Marco von ChristophAngeltreff Neustadt bar am Strand bezahlt 
27.Menossa
28. Siegfried Boldt (Anmeldung per Mail)
29.Heggi
30. Christoph BenthienAngeltreff Neustadtbar am Strand bezahlt 


Unter Vorbehalt und vielleicht als "Hofberichterstatter und Bilderknipser" Brösel


Teilnehmer Ferkelessen  :
Frau von Heggi
Thomas9904
Franz
AlBundy
Gerstmichel mit 2 EW und 2 Kiddis 
Stephan kommt nun doch zum ferkeln :vik: 

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf unser Treffen :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## MxkxFxsh (28. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Au ja!
ich freu mich schon.
Ich bestell dann schon mal: halbes Ferkel mit Pommes aber ohne Majo!! Denn Majo macht dick. :q :q :q 

Man gut das ich vorher in meinem Gummi-Kajak sitze, denn ich weiss nicht wie sich das auswirkt wenn ich da "überladen" reinkrabbel ?? :m


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Mir auch ne halbe Sau auf Toast und ´ne Lore Pommes
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Übrigens die halbe "Ladung" ist doch dann wie bei mir Fett...
ich glaub wir können dann sogar den Schlauch noch etwas entlüften  :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moinsen,

bin raus  - Micha weiss aber schon länger warum.

Bin aber am Beach zum "klönen"

Gruss Stephan


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
hab gerade was interessantes gefunden im AB was für unser Treffen relevant sein könnte 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1566505&postcount=1 .

Da wir aus Sicherheitsaspekten ( Jetski Fahrer u.s.w ) der Wapo in Neustadt über unser Treffen informiert haben , 30 BB sind ja kein Pappenstiel :vik: , könnte dieser Fall vielleicht auch bei uns auftreten . Gehe mal nicht davon aus aber vielleicht ist es sicherer , wenn sich jeder ne Kopie seines Jahresfischereischeines mit ins Belly nimmt . Die Kopie zeigt dann ja den guten Willen|supergri .


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Warum die Kopie?
Ich führe immer meinen richtigen Schein mit. Mit der Kopie der Fleppen ist dei Verkehrspol ja auch nicht zufrieden. In der Wathose gibt es ne Wasserdichte Tasche und da passt der doch gut rein.

Oh man ich freu mich schon so, hoffentlich spielt der Wind mit. Im Mom sieht s wohl nach Ostwind aus das wäre wohl nicht so toll. #t


----------



## Belly King (29. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

moin moin

An alle Belly fahrer das hört sich ja Zauberhaft an aber fährt auch einer aus Lübeck den ich habe kein auto.Würde aber so gerne mall an so einer veranstaltung teilnehmen wen Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

So nu sinds noch 4 Tage und Stunden, Wetter scheint super zu werden mit Sonne und leichtem Nordwind. Man wird das geil. Ich freu mich total und Micha...
Ich nehm auch n Schwein. |bla: |supergri


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
sooo das extra Ferkelchen für Jörg ist heute geliefert worden und wird dann Samstag Mittag in den Ofen kommen :q 

@all
ich bin Euch noch die Wegbeschreibung für morgens schuldig . Von der A1 aus Richtung Hamburg kommend bitte die erste Abfahrt Neustadt nehmen , glaube Hansapark ist da auch ausgeschildert .Von Kiel kommens bitte über Preetz,Plön und Eutin fahren und dann der Auschilderung Neustadt folgen . Ihr fahrt dann immer gerade aus nach Neustadt rein , an Mc Doof vorbei an Opel und Tankstellen bis zur einer Ampelkreutzung . Rechts ist das Arbeistamt links die Polizei . Kurz hinter der Ampel ist rechts ein Parkplatz da sollte dann auch mein Auto mit einem Schild stehen wo Belly Boot druff steht :q :q . Hab für alle Fälle ein Bildchen gemacht woran Ihr Euch orientieren könnt :q . Von da bitte auf die andere Seite vom Hafen gehen zum Angeltreff wo es Kaffe gibt :q :q .
Bitte an die Handy´s, Westen usw denken und auch an den Angelschein ganz wichtig . Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf Samstag :q  und für alle Fälle habt Ihr ja meine Handy Nr. :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> sooo das extra Ferkelchen für Jörg ist heute geliefert worden und wird dann Samstag Mittag in den Ofen kommen :q



Na das hört sich doch mal gut an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Müssen wir die Westen und Angelscheine mit zum Treff bringen, oder was??? :q:q
Hab dich schon verstanden.
:vik:

Wird vielleicht ne wellige Angelegenheit, wenn die Wetterprognosen stimmen, also unbedingt Anker mitnehmen, sonst werden wir in skandinavisch aufgefordert, die  Hoheitsgebiete  zu berücksichtigen  |supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Wird vielleicht ne wellige Angelegenheit, wenn die Wetterprognosen stimmen, also unbedingt Anker mitnehmen, sonst werden wir in skandinavisch aufgefordert, die  Hoheitsgebiete  zu berücksichtigen  |supergri|supergri
> 
> Peter



Na bei angesagtem Nord Ostwind wirds doch wohl eher die Trave und nicht Skandinavien. 
Hoffentlich kommt der Wind nicht zu früh, morgends und vormittags siehts ja noch gut aus.


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

:m Ich denk mal, wenn´s so bleibt wie jetzt, ist es vor Pelzerhaken nicht schlecht.
Wir werden wohl ein wenig querdrift haben, ist ja aber eigentlich ideal. Hast übrigens recht mit der Trave, aber da gibts auch Mefos, möchte die Waschpo mal sehen, wenn da so um die 30 B-Boote um die Mole geschippert kommen  :q


Peter


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Wind aus N bis NO ist doch ideal für Pelzerhagen !!:m 
Und Querströmung ist doch auch gut, treibt man nicht vom Ufer weg sondern quer dazu. Und ..... man treibt über Fisch weg.#6 

Also wenn Wind und Wetter so bleiben, hat Petrus mächtig Einen gut bei mir.
Ich freu mich auf den Tag.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf den Tag.



Ich auch, können wir doch endlich mal wieder ne Jolle verhaften.  :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Bin schon am packen ))


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so komme gerade von Jens und es wird mein Favoriten Strand werden |supergri . Der mit den Toiletten für die alten Herren mit der schwachen Blase , wo ein klasse Sandstrand ist und an dem wir nur 1 km mit dem Belly zum Wasser laufen müssen |supergri .
Ist nur Spaß sind nur 100m wenn überhaupt |supergri .
Ich bin jedenfalls jetzt schon ganz hibbelig und freu mich schon tierisch . Für mich fängts ja das Event schon morgen an . Regina, Georg , Thomas und Franz schlagen ja schon gegen 17 Uhr hier auf und da werden wir wohl schon mal ein Ferkel probieren oder Thomas |supergri  ?

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
hab noch was vergessen |supergri . Wasserkugel und Heringsfetzten nicht vergessen . Die Hornis sind da :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: :vik: 


Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Freu mich auch schon mächtig auf die Aktion.
Wird bestimmt ne lustige Angelei mit sonem Haufen :vik:

Peter


----------



## theactor (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

morgen (..ahm..heute) wird zusammengerödelt - ich bin seeehr gespannt! #6
Hoffentlich bleibt der Wind einigermaßen brav (wie auch die Luftentfleuchung meines Schlauches |uhoh.
Hornie-geschirr ist auf jeden Fall am Start! :m

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

ist das etwa Stephan, der da so traurig auf das Wasser in Pelzerhaken starrt ;+


----------



## MxkxFxsh (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Du Vossi, das ist bestimmt ne Aufnahme vom letzten Jahr.
Da hatten wir so ein Wetter. Ne Aufnahme dieser Tage müsste zumindest strahlend blauen Himmel zeigen. :k 

Hoffe man sieht sich !! :m :m


----------



## Dorschminister (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,
also wenn ich folgende Seiten richtig deute wird es Wettermäßig eine glatte 1+++ http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/pelzerhaken
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Pelzerhaken.htm
also Sonnecreme nicht vergessen :q  Also ich freu mich schon sehr auf morgen.

Gruß und bis morgen früh
Steffen


----------



## theactor (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hi,

wenn es morgen auch so bleiben soll wie es heute ist - ist das i.d. Tat die erwähnte Schulnote:
Webcam ! 

:vik:#6


----------



## Broesel (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Schade,
leider wirds nichts mit meinem erscheinen, am morgigen Tage,
das ist traurig, keine Fragen,
nur was soll ich da nun machen,
der Arbeitgeber hat gut lachen,
Er will mich auf der Arbeit sehen,
drum muß ich leider da hin gehen...:c 

Ich wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spaß, das Wetter scheint ja mitzuspielen...


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
schade Jörg hätte Dich gerne in der Gummiwurst gesehen |supergri 

@all
Wetter wird ne glatte 1 und mal ein Tipp von mir . Falls Euch einer mit einer Kamera morgen die Frage stellt : Was ist das besondere am Belly Boot fahren ? Dann hab Ihr bis morgen 9 Uhr ja noch Zeit Euch ne Antwort einfallen zulassen |supergri |supergri |supergri . Ach ja und den Videorecorder morgen auf 19,30 Uhr Regional Fernsehen stellen Schleswig Holstein Magazin . Könnte vielleicht was interessantes zu sehen sein . Gerade Twister Bine solte das machen dann hat sie Ihren Enkeln was zu erzählen |supergri |supergri 


Micha


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ist das etwa Stephan, der da so traurig auf das Wasser in Pelzerhaken starrt ;+



Jupp weil er nicht mit paddeln kann aber er wird vorbei schauen |supergri 

Micha der immer nervöser wird |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## alberto (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

kann einer von euch den fernsehbericht aufnehmen per dvd ???
bin selbst am angeln und kann ihn lieder nicht aufnehmen :-((


----------



## djoerni (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

mahlzeit jungs und mädel!

wünsche euch morgen tierisch viel spaß und nen paar hornies!


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin,
so Leute es gibt nichts neues außer , dass es morgen los :vik: :vik:  . Der Schwabe der Bayer , Regina und Georg sind gerade angekommen und nun wollen wir gleich mal MS Ferkel antesten . Freue mich schon auf morgen 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Teste man nicht zu intensiv, sonst passt dir morgen dein Gummiring nicht mehr. Hab übrigens gerade Fetzen geschnippelt.
werd gleich noch ein paar Gummifische mit reinschmeißen, zum Duft übertragen,... vielleicht klappts ja denn auch damit

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

werd mir noch nen Rutenhalter anbauen für den Sonnenschirm

:q:q

Bis morgen früh

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Bin grade wild am packen. Wo verstaut ihr eigentlich euren Anker auf dem Togiak?

Uli


----------



## theactor (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

@sundvogel: siehe Bild 
Da passt mein 750gr-Anker plsu 30m Schnur locker rein.


|wavey: 
Die Heringsfetzen sind schon am Tauen #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> @sundvogel: siehe Bild
> Da passt mein 750gr-Anker plsu 30m Schnur locker rein.
> ...


 
TOP!

Mein 1,5kg Anker leider nicht. Wollen wir HHer uns irgendwo treffen oder ist das Quatsch?

Uli


----------



## theactor (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

..dann bleibt wohl nur die Ablage hinter dem Sitz...?!

Ich fahre zunächst zum MB; dann geht's gemeinsam weiter.
Aber vielleicht die anderen HH'ler?!

|wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
so Leute Teil 1 ist fertig . Haben Meeresangler´s Ferkelchen verputzt und noch ein paar nette Stöfchen  . Jetzt geht es in die Heia und in 6 Std ab zum frühstücken und Kaffee kochen .

Wir sehen uns dann morgen früh

Micha


----------



## MichaelB (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moiiinn,

grad zurück aus Neufünfland, jetzt schnell das Auto ausräumen, BB und Krams einräumen und dann kann es los gehn |laola: 

Wo bleibt der Zapfenstreich vom Barmstedter Luitnant?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Locke (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Männerz!
Für morgen wünsche ich euch ne Menge Spass und ich hoffe, ich kann hier bald einen Bericht lesen.
Leider bin ich nicht mit am Start :c
Hier sei gesagt, Orga-Micha bekommt für seine Bemühungen erstmal n Stern! #6
man thanks.

Gruss Locke


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
hoffe Ihr habt besser geschlafen als ich |supergri  . Gleich geht es ab ins Hotel zum Kaffe kochen und um mit dem Schwaben , dem Bayer , Lieblings Regina und Lieblings Georg zu frühstücken |supergri . 

Wir sehen uns ja bald 

Micha


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ist das etwa Stephan, der da so traurig auf das Wasser in Pelzerhaken starrt ;+



Moin Vossi,

ersetze "traurig" durch "konzentriert" - dann stimmt´s.

Die Aufnahme ist früh im Jahr entstanden als Micha und ich die Location gesichtet haben.

Die Brille, eine Polbrille, ist übrigens das Model : "Pu - cK neo 1.00.7" eine Weiterentwicklung der legendären P.U.C.K.; den Adepten der Mefoszene wohl bekannt:q  

So bis gleich am Beach #h 

Gruss Stephan


----------



## theactor (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

mir sackt jetzt nur noch ein ermattetes: SENSATIONELL!! aus dem Füller.
Mehr dann morgen! Ich falle jetzt in selbige...
 |wavey:verglühtebirnetor


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin
so Leute es war ein klasse Event . Wetter klasse , super Leute und selbst Fisch hatten wir gefangen :vik: . Bilder haben wir zu 100 geschossen und ich werde diese die Tage  einstellen . Diejenigen besonders die 2 die nicht erschienen sind haben echt was verpasst :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Locke (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



> diese die Tage einstellen


Nä Mischa, das kannste mir nicht antun! 
Gib Gaaas, will wat sehen.

Gruss Locke


----------



## de Mischi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> SENSATIONELL!!





hornhechteutin schrieb:


> so Leute es war ein klasse Event . Wetter klasse , super Leute und selbst Fisch hatten wir gefangen.



Moin! 

Da schließ ich mich meinen Vorpostern mal flott an. Ein rundum gelungenes Treffen, wo wirklich alles stimmte#6! (Gut, Micha hätte etwas mehr besetzen können )
Von der Organisation übers Catering am Wasser bis zur Tombola und der Spansau abends  - alles perfekt gelaufen. Micha & Team, auch hier noch mal ein großes Dankeschön!#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

War das geil?  .....   oder war das geil?...
Top-Event mit Super-Leuten an einer Super Location bei Super Wetter!!!!!!!|jump: Hab Riesenspaß gehabt am Angeln und am Essen genauso wie an der wahnsinnigen Tombola
Gruß an alle , bin übrigens heute vor Datzendorf mal sehen ob die Hornies da auch schon jagen.
Werde berichten


Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

wegen Windvorhersage werde ich doch nach Dame fahren. bei WSW 2-3 bestimmt gut


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Für dieses Event gibt es nur einen Ausdruck Perfekt es stimmte wirklich alles. Mir hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht und Michael kann mich schon mal auf die Liste für nächste Jahr setzen ich bin 100%ig wieder mit dabei.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## theactor (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

HI,

ich freue mich schon auf die bildlich-berichtliche Nachlese des Events.
Es war wirklich weltklasse! Eine wirklich perfekte Organisation: vom Sicherungsboot über Mittagsverpflegung, Wegbeschreibungen, einer schier unglaublichen Tombola bis hin zur oberlecker-Spanverferkelung (ich bin immer noch satt ).
Dazu eine total nette Runde: viele Dialekte ; viele endlich mal wieder - und einige endlich mal neu kennengelernt: einfach Klasse! 
Ach ja: geangelt haben wir auch #6
Leos wollten nicht so recht, Hornies vereinzelt - aber immerhin. Und dann war da noch der Buttkönig... (s.u.) :m

Von den vielen zu erwartenden Bildern zwei vorweg:
Die Spanferkelkapitäne stechen in See:





Laggo, der Groß-undüberhaupt-Buttchampion:





Hoffe seeehr, bei der Wiederholung wieder dabei sein zu können! 

|wavey:nochspansausatttor


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
schön das es Euch so gut gefallen hat , das freut mich tierisch .





theactor schrieb:


> Von den vielen zu erwartenden Bildern zwei vorweg:



Haben gerade bei frühstücken mit Regina, Georg, Thomas , Heiko, Jörg und Franz die Bilder gesichtet . *Es sind 404 Bilder*
|supergri  ohne die von Angelwoche Thomas |supergri |supergri .
Wenn die Holzfäller heute nachmittag die Arbeit in meinem Kopp eingestellt habe suche ich mal die besten raus und dann könnt Ihr ein wenig schauen und lesen |supergri 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## hotte50 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

muss ja echt goil gewesen sein (neidvoller Blick)  |supergri



> *Es sind 404 Bilder*


wow.....und die kommen alle hier rein  ??? |rolleyes 



> die Arbeit in meinem Kopp eingestellt


wovon sowas ??  etwa vom Salzwasser der Oststee ?? |supergri|supergri|supergri


bin ja mächtig gespannt auf die Bilder......macht mal hin...#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Liest sich wirklich schon alles sehr schön. Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt. :z   Schade, dass ich "Familienbedingt" nicht an diesem Event teilhaben konnte! :c   Ich hoffe nur, dass es im nächsten Jahr (wenn Michi wieder sein "Orgatalent" spielen läßt) dabei sein kann!!!
Auch wenn ich nicht dabei war, aber hier trotz alledem ein kräftiges  #r   an den Michael!!! :m


----------



## de Mischi (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin, 

na dann werd ich auch mal drei Bilder zusteuern  
Ein Teil der Truppe zu Beginn des zweiten Durchgangs. Der Wind frischte etwas auf, was Sönke auch gleich dazu brachte uns - ungefragt - mehrfach zu erzählen welch "harte Sau" er doch sei...|kopfkrat







Hier hat Ranger S. zugeschlagen. Kurze Zeit später unternahm der Hornie ernste Versuche Rangers Belly zu versenken und hämmerte mehrfach den Schnabel in den Schlauch. Aber nix passiert, Glück gehabt Mütze!#h






Hornies Tanz auf der Oberfläche, leider durch das Gegenlicht nicht wirklich zu erkennen...







Sönke, Micha und der Rest: haut mit den Bildern rein! Und: heute 19.30h NDR Fernsehen 

Grüße, Mischi, der sich tierisch das linke Ohr verbrannt hat |rolleyes


----------



## hotte50 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

schöne Bilder....

....und wer hat da den Tintenfisch angestochen.....;+

....ein Meer so blau wie der Inhalt meines Pelikan Tintenfäßchens |supergri


----------



## Jolly (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,
@ Michael (HHE):Ein Hammer-Event, daß dringend nach einer Wiederholung schreit !! Danke für diesen Tag.
Die AB-Treffen waren bisher immer ein highlight in der Saison aber ab gestern gelten wohl andere Maßstäbe. Expect the unexpected (oder so ähnlich).
Erwartungen vorher ?  Bei weitem übertroffen.
Erwartungen für das nächste mal ? Wird schwer, das zu toppen
(etwas mehr Besatz vielleicht   )
Gruß
Jolly


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo Leute, auch von mir ein riesen *DANKESCHÖN* an Micha, dem Organisator !! #6 
War ein super Treffen, mit allem Drum und Dran.
Durch die sagenhafte Tombola, bin ich nun Besitzer einer Klasse Spinnrute, die ich sowohl hier im Süsswasser als auch an der Ostsee einsetzen kann.
Also auch ein Danke an "Angeltreff" in Neustadt !!! Waren Klasse Preise.

Wenn das nächste Treffen ansteht ...... Ich bin dabei ! |supergri #h


----------



## goeddoek (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin #h 

Regina und ich sind auch wieder zuhause. Das ein oder andere ist noch zu erledigen - daher ein knappes


SPIZENMÄSSIG


Bilderbuchwetter, nette Leute, jede Menge Spaß, absolut leggeres Essen und 'ne tolle Tombola  ... wird schwer für "mein Micha", das beim nächsten Mal zu toppen :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin Moin ,
die Holzfäller haben Feierabend und da hab ich mal ein paar Bilder rausgesucht :q .
Hab auch einen Bericht geschrieben den Ihr jetzt hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1575051&posted=1#post1575051 nachlesen könnt wenn Ihr wollt :q 


Micha


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Tja und die Ohrfeige kommt noch hinterher. Konnte leider nich dabei sein. Auto und alles gepackt. Belly Baot schon aufgepummt. Mein neues hatte ich auch schon bekommen und war zum Ausprobieren bereit. Und morgends um fünf, meldete sich mein Magen und Darm. Ich habe dann Tagsüber das durchgemacht, was sich morgends schon ankündigte. 

SCHEI.........


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Moin,
bin schon länger zu Hause musste aber gleich wieder los zum Geburtstag feiern darum kann ich jetzt erst Danke sagen.
Wenn ich Punkte zwischen 1 und 10 vergeben sollte würde ich für das Event ne 15 geben. Einfach nur Klasse der Tag. :vik:


----------



## Anglex41 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Hallo wäre gern auch dabei, bei wenn muss ich mich den da anmelden. Wäre für schnelle antwort dankbar.


----------



## macmarco (22. März 2008)

*AW: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen*

Guckst du hier: Spanferkel Belly Boot Treffen 24.5.2008


----------

